# Lifelong Target Fill



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

its worth a try! i say try it out and see what happens


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

You could just buy a bag of shavings and shoot it like it is to try it. Obviously it wouldn't last long as the plastic bag would soon blow out but just a shot or two to see if it would stop arrows would be worth a try.


----------



## sneakysnake (Feb 17, 2010)

*Target*

You could also buy a replacement bag for a bag target and put it inside of it. The cost would still be less than $25.00.


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

:elch:Take a feed bag (COST 0 ) FILL IT WITH YOUR TEST FILLING AND SEE IF will stop your arrows without damage. It takes alot to fill a life time target(6-8 big bags of tee shirts, I got/found at church rumage sales at closing low cost and they're glad to get rid of them)


----------



## lgnn415 (Mar 10, 2008)

There's going to be 2 issues with a wood chip filled target. 1 - when/if it gets wet its going to weigh a ton and will more than likely never dry out. 2 - by the time you pack the wood chips tight enough to stop an arrow, you may as well shoot a log. You're going to bend or break shafts etc.


----------



## K9Handler (Aug 15, 2010)

I thought about using rubber mulch. I couldnt find any in bulk


----------



## JRK (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't anticipate the wood shavings getting wet as it will be an indoor target. Furthermore I was planning on using the whole bag as is (compressed) as they do a very good job compressing the shavings to save space with the exception of a more durable covering such as carpet or burlap. I may buy a bag on the way home tonight and try shooting into it and see how things go.


----------



## JRK (Aug 9, 2010)

Just to clarify I am talking about shavings not mulch which allows a lot more compression and is also less abrasive which should be easier on shafts.

I'm not really sure though - I guess I'll have to be the guinea pig for us all on archery talk.


----------



## lgnn415 (Mar 10, 2008)

Lowes and Home Depot sells the shredded rubber mulch in 50# bags.


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

check past post shredded rubber was tryed and failed to stop the arrow. #1 filler is tee shirts(rags/clothing )#2 is plastic (shinkrap/ shopping bags)


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

It might work if you can keep it dry and replace the covering often. I used shrink wrap and it stops my arrows from my 70# bow in 8". Works awesome and its free!

Nathan


----------



## Stomper (Oct 9, 2007)

I just use the heavy duty saran wrap type stuff. The kind that department stores and grocery stores use to wrap pallets of merchandise. It's the same as saran wrap but stronger and wider. I just told a local store to keep it for me instead of throwing it out. It took no time at all and I had enough to fill a 4'x4'x4' heavy canvas bag. It stops an arrow real nice and even poor shots can use it because it is pretty hard not to hit it.


----------



## cjkozik (Jan 31, 2007)

it will generate heat as it begins to break down and could start a fire.. Just something to consider.


----------



## srgt4210 (Jun 27, 2010)

I use KEVLAR, CARDBOARD, and BURLAP…… The targets can be any size, big or small and outlast any commercially manufactured target on the market x 10 The advantages of using these 3 materials are: low cost, no pass thru, and extremely easy arrow removal. 

I get Kevlar from bulletproof vests that have past the 5 year expiration mark. Police Officers are issued new vest normally every 5 years. The vest being replaced is usually left with the Officer. Go to your local Police Department, Sheriff, Patrol, etc. and ask to have a flyer placed in the department advising Officers you are wanting to buy any vests anyone has to offer (it’s a good idea to explain what you want the vests for.. if you know what I mean). One vest has enough Kevlar to make a number of targets… How many? That of course depends on how big of a target made. You may also be able to purchase layers of Kevlar from a manufacture. I’m not sure.

Remove the vest’s outer shell which is a thin layer of usually nylon, polyester and cotton. It can easily be removed with a good pair of succors. Most likely the vest should be designed to remove the outer shell for washing purpose. The vest has layers of Kevlar that are paper thin that can easily be separated. Use each thin layer to cover one area of the target’s surface. One thin layer has no problem stopping any arrow of any weight and/or material. 

Cardboard can be obtained at any discount, super market store, or wherever. I usually acquire it from the dumpsters of places likely to have it. Although the boxes have to be broke down, it’s free….

Burlap can be obtained from hardware stores or the like. I get it from a nearby potato farm, which are potato sacks. I take one layer of cardboard and place the thin layer of Kevlar on top. I then begin stacking layers of cardboard on top of the Kevlar. Stack it until it’s about the width of the potato sack. Insert the layers of cardboard and Kevlar into the sack. I then place additional layers of cardboard into the sack in between other layers of cardboard. The cardboard will compress with each additional layer added. 
And that’s it your done. 

Make sure the front of the target is furthest away from the Kevlar (Cardboard side). The Kevlar needs room to move when the arrow strikes it, this will absorb the arrows energy. If the Kevlar has no room to move your arrow will absorb its own energy and we all know what happens when a arrow strikes a cement wall

GOOD LUCK


----------



## toobusy (Feb 6, 2010)

Stuff a large bag with rags. Works great, easy arrow removal. You do have to take the target indoors to keep it from getting wet though.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

I went to a food distribution place and took home a pickup load of shrink wrap. They gave it to me for nothing. It worked like a dream. Arrows pull easily, didn't cost me a dime in filler, and i'm good for a very long time.

not sure how the pine shavings would work, or if they'd compact tight enough.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

You use chicken wire?


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

Mine is filled with screening material. I talked to one of our pool builders and asked for some. I enough filling in two hours. They replace pool cage screening every day and bring it back to their shop and fill dumpsters. Just cut it up in 1'x1' squares and shove it in. Plus it drains well and no rot.


----------



## ReelDeal (Aug 31, 2010)

AmishArcher said:


> I went to a food distribution place and took home a pickup load of shrink wrap. They gave it to me for nothing. It worked like a dream. Arrows pull easily, didn't cost me a dime in filler, and i'm good for a very long time.
> 
> not sure how the pine shavings would work, or if they'd compact tight enough.


I did the same thing with the shrink wrap in feed sacks. It lasts quite a while, its light, and its almost free. Just pack as much in as you can, tie the top off, and enjoy. Also, Menards is good place to get a free truck load of old shrink wrap.


----------



## FIZZY (Jul 10, 2004)

Old shrink wrap works great. I grab a bunch of it from work after we cut it off a pallet and stuff it in a box to take along when we go out and use it to check our sights.


----------

